# Color code



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There should be a decal on the inside of the glove box door.
Top of the decal has your vin#
Then it has several rows of three letter codes (these reference what components are installed)

At the bottom of the label there is......BC/CC and then a number and letter.

BC is Base Coat....CC is Clear Coat......number/letter is the code.

Rob


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Call up (or visit) a dealer with your VIN, they will look it up and tell you.


----------



## Hilt_m (Mar 5, 2016)

Living in Europe, that's easier said than done. Unfortunately the codes not in the glove box. Might just have to guess.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hilt_m said:


> Living in Europe, that's easier said than done. Unfortunately the codes not in the glove box. Might just have to guess.


Let me have the first three characters of your vin#.

Once I determine where it was assembled I may be able to find out where the tag is.

Rob


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Maybe check on the door sill
In AUS there is a tag just under door latch with the code on it


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I second the door location


----------



## Hilt_m (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is the vin KL1JF68E9CK710061 there is a tag in the door but I don't think that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hilt_m said:


> Here is the vin KL1JF68E9CK710061 there is a tag in the door but I don't think that's what I'm looking for.



Per the vin#: This is a 2012 Cruze Hatchback of Korean manufacture. Color given is Red. Recently purchassed as a used car. Appears to have been a company car for more than one company.

Anyways, the Korean units usually have the SPID label attached to a door frame.....frequently the right side if you were sitting in the car looking forward.

The paint code should be preceeded by the BC/CC mentioned earlier..........as said earlier.....all I can get is 'Red'.

Rob


----------



## Hilt_m (Mar 5, 2016)

I guess whoever had the car before me must have removed it for some reason.






think it's Crystal Claret Pearl Tricoat 89/WA505Q/GBE Touch Up Paint for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze - PaintScratch.com


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hilt_m said:


> I guess whoever had the car before me must have removed it for some reason. think it's Crystal Claret Pearl Tricoat 89/WA505Q/GBE Touch Up Paint for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze - PaintScratch.com


It might be, but I wouldn't rely on it. You have a Korean-, not US-built Cruze, contact a Swedish GM dealer and get the correct information.


----------

